#  Schulmedizin >   Leistenschmerzen >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo Zusammen  :Smiley:   Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass das hier der richtige Ort ist für mein Anliegen. ich habe seit 3 Wochen Schmerzen in meiner linken Leistengegend. Zu Beginn waren die Schmerzen dumpf und kamen nur ab und zu, deshalb habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht. Vor 4 Tagen wurde es dann schlimmer und ich bin vor zwei Tagen zum Frauenarzt gegangen, da ich dachte, dass es der Eierstock sein könnte. Ultraschall und Urin waren gut und er meinte, dass ich Buscopan nehmen soll, was aber nichts geholfen hat, es wurde sogar immer schlimmer.  Gestern und heute waren die Schmerzen so schlimm, das ich zum Hausarzt bin, da die Schmerzen bis in den Fuss und bis ins Becken ausstrahlen. Er hat einen Ultraschall von der Leiste gemacht, konnte aber nichts sehen und hat eine Überweisung beantragt für ein MRI.  Die hatten aber heute keine Zeit. Jetzt sind die Schmerzen aber noch schlimmer geworden. Wenn man auf den Darm drückt, dann sticht es richtig in der Leiste und mein Bein fühlt sich leicht Taub an und alles Schmerzt höllisch.   Man kann aber weder eine Schwellung sehen, noch fühlt sich was geschwollen an.  Hatte jemand vielleicht auch schon solche Symptome und hat eine Idee was das sein könnte? meine Mam meint, dass ich in den Notfall soll, aber man kann ja nichtmal was sehen und ich weiss nicht, ob das etwas übertrieben ist.?  ganz liebe Grüsse und Danke  :Smiley:

----------


## josie

Hallo!  

> meine Mam meint, dass ich in den Notfall soll, aber man kann ja nichtmal was sehen und ich weiss nicht, ob das etwas übertrieben ist.?

 Wenn Du so starke Schmerzen hast, dann sehe ich das wie deine Mam, vorallem weil es jetzt auch aufs Wochenende zu geht, da ist es besser heute oder morgen etwas zu unternehmen.
Wann hast Du denn einen Termin fürs MRI bekommen, da es eilig ist, sollte dein HA dort anrufen und es eilig machen

----------

